# Boczek Prosowany (Polish pressed bacon)



## ptolemy (Jul 4, 2018)

Has anyone tried it before or tried making it. I been buying it from our local Polish store. It's basically pork belly that's smoked, but they def do some other things to it. I was hoping for some details if anyone has them. 

Pics below of the cut section/label (old, yes)


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jul 4, 2018)

Found this recipe for boczek. https://fortonfood.wordpress.com/20...ver-come-across-a-recipe-for-making-a-boczek/

Might be a starting point.


----------

